# هل استطيع تصميم The Perendev device



## goto2 (11 يونيو 2008)

اخواني المهندسين ارجوا الاجابه ع السؤال و لكم خالص الشكر

يوجد لدي مخرطه صغيره هل استطيع تصميم The Perendev device













شكل الترتيب المناسب لإتمام عملية الدوران 








ماهي الصعوبه للي ممكن اواجهها ؟

وكم تنتج من الطاقه الكهربائيه ؟


----------



## المنفهق (11 يونيو 2008)

نعم اخي فكرة عمل هذا المحرك المغناطيسي سهلة جدا يمكنك عملها بنفسك
بمجرد تثبيت قطع المغناطيس على قرص او عجله ومقابلتها لمغانط بنفس القطب تبدأ العجله بالدوران
يمكنك استخدام عجلة دراجة
وبالنسبة للطاقة الناتجه تعتمد على قوة المغناطيس المستخدم وعدد المغانط
ويمكنك استخدام مغناطيس كهربي للحصول على طاقة كبيرة


----------



## goto2 (13 يونيو 2008)

*شكراً*

بارك الله فيك و اشكرك ع الرد

لكن اين اجد المغناطيس الكهربائي ؟ 

وهل المغناطيس الابيض للي بصوره الاولي نوع يختلف عن المغناطيس الاسود


----------



## المنفهق (13 يونيو 2008)

المغناطيس الكهربي عباره عن قطعة حديد ملفوف عليها ملف يمر به تيار مستمر
اما الألوان لااعلم هل تختلف ام لا
هذي روابط يمكن تفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91354.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

اذا كان غيرك قد تمكن من صناعة هذا المحرك , فلماذا لا تتمكن انت ؟


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 يونيو 2008)

dear brother 
brendev motor not true 
they are motor call adam motor use the battery and charge it at the same time 
and run at 2000rpm
you can use this adam motor to generate electricity.
search by internet for adam motor
regards 
ismail


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 يونيو 2008)

white magnit call Neodymium magnit and stronger than black magnit and very 
expensive
you can by it from here
http://stores.ebay.ie/Magnets-Shop-by-NellieScobie


----------



## saadgor (21 يونيو 2008)

أرجو توفير معلومات بتفاصيل أكثر 
مثل المسافة بين العجلاتز

شكرا


----------



## omar_2020 (25 يونيو 2011)

* السلام عيكم 
الجهاز ده عجبنى جد وكنت عاوز اعرف اعمله ازاى ؟
**ماهى الادوات المطلوبة؟
وما نوع المغنطيس المستخدم؟
وما هى قدرت الجهاز اى ما يعادله قوة ميكانيكية (حصان)؟
وماهى تكاليف صنع الجهاز؟؟؟
اعتذر على كثرة اسالئتى ارجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله خيرا

*


----------



## د حسين (26 يونيو 2011)

*نعم*

تحية طيبة للجميع
الأخ goto2 وباقي المشاركين 
نعم يمكنك تصميم وتصنيع ما يدعى وسيلة بيرينديف بيك الغير محترم بكل سهولة ولكن لماذا ؟ ؟ ؟
لتكون لعبة للأطفال ؟ جيد ... لتكون تحفة أو منظر على رف المنزل ؟ ممكن .....
لكن كي تدور وتنتج حركة او كهرباء أو أي نوع من الطاقة فهذا مستحيل
نصيحة أخوية من القلب ... لا تبذر أموالك ووقتك وجهدك في أمور خادعة غير مجدية لا ينوبك منها سوى الاحباط والفشل والخسارة 
عزيزي من يقول لك ان المحرك قد وجد او عمل أو موجود يكون كاذبا ( كلمة كاذب قليلة عليه) بل مخادع ونصاب ليبيعوك منتجاتهم وليستهلكوا قدراتك العملية والفكرية فيما لا ينفع وبالتالي يساهمون في تخلفنا .
أرجو أن تقبل نصيحتي .. وانا خبير في هذه المواضيع ومتابع للمحرك الدائم الحركة منذ أربعين عام وأعرف أدق تفاصيلها وكلها فاشلة ... وقانون مصونة الطاقة والمادة هو سيد الموقف ..
اتمنى ان توجه امكانياتك الى الطاقات المتجددة (شمس- رياح -أمواج بحر -مساقط مياه - وغيرها ) وهذه هي طاقات المستقبل القريب جدا والمفيدة
واذا اصريت على المتابعة في هذه الأوهام ؟؟؟ أرجو ان تتذكرني وأنني نصحتك دون جدوى .. ولاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أخي العزيز لاتصدق ماترى على صفحات الانترنت 
راجع جميع ماكتب في هذا القسم واحكم بنفسك على النتائج
اتمنى لك التوفيق
​


----------



## mjdarar (19 أكتوبر 2014)

انتم بحاجة لمادة البيزموث لصنعه وهي مادة مثل البلاستيك ولديها خاصية فيزيائية وهي حجب الحقل المغناطيسي وتأتي بعد الرصاص بالجدول الدوري


----------

